# Charlotte's New Baby



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Our own Charlotte asked me to post that her new baby arrived safely today. I thought she would want to do it when she got home, but, she is so excited, she wants to share with all of you now. She will do pictures when she gets home with Gumdrop. She is on her way home from the airport with him, and she sounds as happy as if she had just become a new grandmother again.
Charlotte has a new show prospect that she got from a wonderful breeder in Tennessee--MiDis Maltese. This is a great little guy. In fact, I had my name on him until I was able to get the one I'm showing now. 
Just wait until you see his pictures, you will want to go to Oklahoma to steal him. 
Our only problem will be that she will spoil him so that he won't want to show. 
I hope you are all as happy for Charlotte as I am.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is wonderful news and Scooby and I are very happy indeed for Charlott, we hope she has many very happy years with her new baby


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww that is wonderful news!







Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats wonderful!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, how exciting!!! Congratulations, Charlotte!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes another maltese he is my baby I am on cloud nine he is more then I would of ever expected. He is beautiful. I can't Thank Faye enough for helping me get this young boy
He is 7 months old tomorrow. and weighs a full 3 lbs and 2 oz 
Ok I am one proud mommy tonight he met the rest the family and trust me he is all boy that is for sure he was already strutting his stuff. 

Ok I am not to good at this it is only letting me put one picture in here but I will have more in a min.
[attachment=419:attachment]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, that picture is soo cute!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

ok going to try it again 
more pictures[attachment=420:attachment][attachment=421:attachment]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, he is just gorgeous!!!! Wow!!!




























Congrats!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations!









How many does that make now?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 15 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Congratulations!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Charlotte will have to learn to do what I do when my children ask me how many I have. My response is "not enough".


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I have lost count but I will tell you this I want allot more just like the little guy. He is a dream come true. He slept good all night not a peep out of him got up at 2am to take him to potty and back to bed we went. He wasn't ready to get up at 5am he never heard me get out of bed. I got to have more just like the little guy. 
Char


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!








You better watch out....he and Uh-oh are officially on my "dog-nap" list!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 16 2005, 06:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
He is a good sleeper and Uhoh and him was playing this morning like all get out. 
He is my pride and joy I could not of imagined that there was a maltese out there like him he is a hunk. He sure knows he is pretty to he just struts his stuff. 
I am on cloud nine even hubby loves him and is calling him Little Bit. 
Char


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He is gorgous! Congrats!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

He is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, thats great!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He is absolutely gorgeous! You are one lucky lady!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> He is absolutely gorgeous! You are one lucky lady!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100225
> [/quote
> I know that I am very honored to have this boy in my home. Tears was in my eyes when I got this guy out of the pet taxi I couldn't believe what I was seeing. It it wasn't for LucyLou I would still be standing still and not moving in the forward direction. God works in mysterious ways this is a dream come true having this boy come into our family. I want to thank everybody for all the compliments . I can't believe he is real I just can't quit looking at him he is so tiny.
> Char


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

oh Char I am just so excited for you. He is a doll baby all the way. Now see i might even could give up the dream of having a girl for a boy like him heheheh

congrats you deserve it.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

what a good looking pup!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

He's beautiful, his fur looks very silky.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

He is just beautiful. The hair looks so silky.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

xxx


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

he's gorgeous!

i'm soooo happy for you


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Where did you get him from? Hes just perfect.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

He is so handsome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Sep 16 2005, 11:29 AM
> *oh Char I am just so excited for you. He is a doll baby all the way. Now see i might even could give up the dream of having a girl for a boy like him heheheh
> 
> congrats you deserve it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100238*


[/QUOTE]

First Charlotte - Congratulations....little boys are so sweet, and yours seems to be the perfect little boy. 

Now Hollihobby - go for it...little boys are so darn loving and so sweet.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme+Sep 17 2005, 01:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First Charlotte - Congratulations....little boys are so sweet, and yours seems to be the perfect little boy. 

*Now Hollihobby - go for it...little boys are so darn loving and so sweet.*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100568
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's what I say!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I have boys and girls but I will say my choice would be a boy if I just wanted one for a 
pet home females are well kind of like us females kind of moody a male there personality seems to be the same all the time. But this is my opion. I love them both but my little boys sure know they are Kings around here.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

xxx


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That is so exciting! Congrats Charlotte, he is one heck of a cutie!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Absolutely adorable! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 17 2005, 03:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Charlotte has been so kind to share her story of wanting to breed nice dogs, and her bad experinece of getting cheated by an unethical person who was nothing but a crook.
I applaude her for her not giving up on her dream. After getting to know her as I have, I was happy to refer her to my friend, who is in my opinion, tops when it comes to knowledge and care of the Maltese, not to mention highly ethical. Her babies are raised in her home, right in the middle of family activity. Charlotte went to her looking for a quality dog, and that is what she got. For those of you looking for a future pet, just remember that they come in all shapes and sizes, but, if you want quality, you need to go to someone like this, and be willing to pay the price. 
If you want to check out her site, you can go to MiDis Maltese. She is the lady who gave me my start. She is there for me anytime I have a question, and I am proud to call her my friend.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100584
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank YOU Faye, I could not of gotten my Gumdrops -Little Bit without you. I am so pleased with this little boy. MiDis Maltese , she is a very honest lady and is very very helpful in helping me go forward with my dream. I would not imagine there was maltese out there that looked like my Gumdrop-Little Bit I thought maltese in pictures just looked like that not but not in real life. Boy was I fooled when I got this boy. He was sent by an Angel. God has a plan and works in mysterious ways. He already getting spoiled rotten sleeps right up between me and Hubby other fluffs has scooted over for the little guy really don't think they know he is a boy he is to pretty to be a boy I think . He even likes to take a bath with me found that out today he jumped right in with me. Thanks again Faye and MiDis Maltese you both will leave a place in my heart forever. 
Char


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 16 2005, 09:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Violet, Gumdrop's maternal grandmother and the Dash boys father are full brother and sister.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100443
[/B][/QUOTE]























Niiiiiiiice


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

He looks like a beautiful little show dog!


----------

